# SNOW!!!



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Sooooo...... I'm in Pittsburgh, PA and we are now up to 20" of snow since yesterday!  Hobie does not even know what to think! It's definitely been a snowy winter, relatively speaking, but we are pushing the record books here.

I wish she could play in it, but it's so deep, she sinks right in. We've cleared off the driveway (for now - it's still coming down) so she's had a chance to explore that a little bit. Hopefully later today she can play in some more larger pathways...

and she does NOT like to go #2 in the snow! I think we've had a record # of accidents this morning.

Is anyone else along the east coast in the "snowmageddeon"????


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Holy Cow, are we ever! Here in Carlisle, PA, it has to be at least 2 feet of snow. Took Ronan out this morning, and he got a shock. He stepped off the side of the steps, because the snow was over the top. He sank down until only his head stuck out. He had a bit of trouble figuring out how to take care of business when he couldn't squat. It's still coming down!

Stay warm!!


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

We are here in Columbus and have about 7 inches. We took Remmy out in it and she LOVED it!! She was having the best time. We call her Snow Beard because she loves to put her nose in it and comes out with a little goatee. I laugh every time. These dogs are so easy to love. . .


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No snow here, at least not yet. 
I'm at work though making sure y'all have electricity.


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

We live in Harmony, Pa just north of Pittsburgh and Captain our 10month love the snow. He has been Hopping around like a Kangaroo. In some areas we have over 20 inches and all you can see is his tail and head.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

We made a big "maze" through our backyard. Hobie loves to run back and forth through it. When she comes back inside she sits right up against the heater vent. I think she would climb inside if she could!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

You all must be getting all the snow we're missing up here in Ontario. We had very little snow in January. When we do get some it melts off. I've got maybe 2 inches in my back yard.

Catan loves to play in the snow but he doesn't last too long before his whole body starts shaking. He much prefers to lie about in front of the fire place - occasionally turning over to roast the other side.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

We are down here in the DC area. So far we have had 48" of snow in the last 7 days. We are looking at getting another ten before the current storm is over. Here is my girl, Nina, playing with my friend's V out in the snow

















These were taken in Delaware, which didn't get as much snow as we did it seems!


----------



## hoosier_daddy (May 3, 2009)

We are about 45 miles southeast of Pittsburgh and have 30+ inches of snow. Our 9 month old V, Sidney, loves the snow and we have a hard time getting him to come in from playing, even though he's shivering when standing still (which isn't much!!!) Here are some pictures of him.


----------

